# Jasmine La Belle...anybody heard of it?



## Gboo531 (Dec 26, 2007)

I asked for Makeup brushes for Xmas this year and got them...but they're from a brand I've never heard of. the brushes feel alright, but the Brand is "Jasmine La Belle" I'm just curious if anyone knows the brand or can tell me anything about them...I've had no luck finding reviews online!

I really hope they're ok quality....


----------



## glamadelic (Dec 26, 2007)

I've got some makeup palettes made by them... they were really cheap quality... if that helps.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Never heard of them...


----------



## dev_1992 (Dec 27, 2008)

it is a good brand, i got a 49 peice cosmetic set from my boy friend for christmas..

they have the line at the ulta store... you can go to ulta.com and just look at the brand of make up and you will see it..

but it is a good line of brushes.


----------



## Deannah (Nov 22, 2010)

They look good. Are they though.  No one has added anything for a while. I saw them on Ulta, too. Tend to be suspicious for such a low price.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a eyeshadow palette for my bf's little sister last Christmas and she told me she really loved it!


----------



## crys2982 (Nov 25, 2010)

I plan to get the 102 piece palette I saw at Ulta. For $13 I think it's a great deal for the amount of colors you get and the quality is nice. Not amazing but it is good.


----------

